# P c a



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

PCA is just a week away! Just wondering who was going? If you will be observing, or exhibiting? 

If anyone is going to be there,,,, Look me up!

Can't Wait.............


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am going to exhibit in rally on Tuesday. Unfortunately I can't stay past that day because real world work will be calling and it is getting close to the end of the semester.

Lily and I hope to finish RAE8. Javelin might miraculously get an RN title. And for the sheer entertainment/comedic value of it I entered the two of them in rally novice pairs. Hopefully they won't decide to have a poodle wrestling match mid course.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> I am going to exhibit in rally on Tuesday. Unfortunately I can't stay past that day because real world work will be calling and it is getting close to the end of the semester.
> 
> Lily and I hope to finish RAE8. Javelin might miraculously get an RN title. And for the sheer entertainment/comedic value of it I entered the two of them in rally novice pairs. Hopefully they won't decide to have a poodle wrestling match mid course.



How exciting! Wish I could go, a whole group of my friends are, but Miss Teaka needs her mama (sigh)....


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh how I wish I was going! Maybe someday I will be there with dogs to show! 
And did everyone see in the issue of Poodle Variety that the spectacular Valcopy Toy Poodle breeder is going to be the judge for the Toys!!!! I was so excited to read this and think (just a tiny bit) that I know who he is! Of course the perfect Matisse and Maurice are here because of him!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Break a leg, Terry!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> And for the sheer entertainment/comedic value of it I entered the two of them in rally novice pairs. Hopefully they won't decide to have a poodle wrestling match mid course.


I wish I could be there to watch. I never heard of Rally pairs until today! Just watched a video of a woman showing a pair of chihuahuas - very amusing to watch and she did quite well with them. 

Best of luck to you all at PCA!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Wouldn't miss it!

And this being the PCA National's last year in Salisbury,MD it should be a very special year.


It's been several years now, but it was a discussion of my red girl Antoinette showing at PCA on PoodleForum that brought me here, to PoodleForum, for the first time. That's was at the beginning of this fabulous, colorful journey that I am on!

:hug:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> I am going to exhibit in rally on Tuesday. Unfortunately I can't stay past that day because real world work will be calling and it is getting close to the end of the semester.
> 
> Lily and I hope to finish RAE8. Javelin might miraculously get an RN title. And for the sheer entertainment/comedic value of it I entered the two of them in rally novice pairs. Hopefully they won't decide to have a poodle wrestling match mid course.


I wish it was being broadcast on TV. I don't suppose you can have someone take a video?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

NOLA Standards said:


> Wouldn't miss it!
> 
> And this being the PCA National's last year in Salisbury,MD it should be a very special year.
> 
> ...


I have forgotten--where is it moving next year?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zooeysmom said:


> I have forgotten--where is it moving next year?


St. Louis!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

You can purchase live streaming video to watch the events.

AND, you could also visit the PCA Store and purchase a chance on the JR QUILT! (there are 2 quilts - one for the Foundation and one for JRs - but I direct your attention to the JR Quilt.)

The PCA Jr Education Program is a great program for our young people to help them grow in knowledge and expertise with our much loved breed. And, while poodles are the most amazing breed ever, in conformation, they aren't the easiest to learn, so our Jrs definitely need our support.

There are 12 Jrs entered this year at the PCA National in Agility, Obedience, Rally and Showmanship. I THINK there might also be Jrs going out to the Field as well.

So, if you would, if you could, log on to the PCA Store and support the JRs. You just might get a fabulous poodle quilt, too! :angel:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My mom and Wolfie may come with us in which case I should get a video. I know other rally and obedience folks, but it depends on whether we have conflicts as to whether I can get them to tape if mom isn't there.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> My mom and Wolfie may come with us in which case I should get a video. I know other rally and obedience folks, but it depends on whether we have conflicts as to whether I can get them to tape if mom isn't there.



Would so love to see that - hope it works out that you can do it!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> My mom and Wolfie may come with us in which case I should get a video. I know other rally and obedience folks, but it depends on whether we have conflicts as to whether I can get them to tape if mom isn't there.


Sooo,how did they do? My (hopefully) future breeder is showing,though i don't know WHO she is showing..and she did blow a wheel bearing in northern PA on the way,so it can only mean good luck once she gets there!

Martha and Che (see you in June!)


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Congratulations to Terry and John whose BBE boy took a great placement today in his class - 3rd! 

Beautifully done!!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Congratulations to Carol, whose toy Vinnie won BBE!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

ANY placement at the PCA National is a wonderful thing!

So a little clarification, Tiny Poodles, ok... 

Toys and Minis and Standards - the Varieties - all show separately, until Friday when the Best of Variety in each Variety along with the WD and WB in each Variety, will compete for Best of Breed.

So, today there was a BBE DOG Winner in Toys and in Minis and in Standards. Terry and John's boy placed in the Standard Variety BBE Class. My apologies for not clarifying better. (Tomorrow there is bitches day, and there will be a BBE Winner in Toys and in Minis and in Standards - as well as 6-9 class and 9-12 class and 12-18 class and Am Bred Class and Novice Class and AOH Class and Open - and I might have missed one!!!)

Carol's dog is LOVELY! I watched that win <3 and he was indeed the winner of the Toy BBE Dog Class.

NOW, the BBE Dog and Bitch in each Variety will also compete against each other. The winner of that competition will compete for BBE Breed. 

LOTS of competing going on here! WHAT A SHOW!
THE GREATEST SHOW ON EARTH, in fact! :first:

This year I didn't bring a poodle for conformation competition, though my breeding, Repeat After E of Arnette du NOLA's, owned AND trained by Beth Johnson picked up his UWX to add to his impressive string of working titles. (Had to give a shout out to Jr and Beth -they are an impressive team.)

Congratulations to ALL the Class Winners and all those who placed. That is a win in and of itself!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards

PS Meet Us In St Louis 2017!!!!

PSS - Can't edit my comment any longer, or I would clarify in it that Terry and John's boy was in the STANDARD BBE Class - again my apologies.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for explaining it so clearly Tabitha! I have to admit that I pretty much only pay attention to the toys, and I have never been clear who competes against whom ?, but I do adore Carol's boy and am so happy for her!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Vinnie got Best of Show today!


----------

